# Look who I ran into this weekend.



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Good people.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I am assuming you are talking about the beautiful women! LOL


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice! Lee and Tiff run a good show, that's for sure.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

And who are those people


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

They have a TV show called Gettin Close. Where did you run into them at?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh come on Joe! :lol: "Gettin' Close" is one of the best hunting shows out there....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> And who are those people


Tim Mcgraw and Faith Hill.. :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I dont watch anything but waterfowl hunting if I watch hunting shows. Unless I watch that ted nugent guy. I dont really like watch turkey or deer hunting on tv.

Well thats pretty sweet that you ran into those people


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I love Ted Nugent and all he stands for, but I have to turn it when Spirit of the wild comes on. :-?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

You're telling me you couldn't watch a deer hunting show featuring her??


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I really enjoyed there bowfishing episode out of the boat this past season dd:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goosehunternd said:


> I really enjoyed there bowfishing episode out of the boat this past season dd:


 :withstupid: ya, shes hot.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

MN airport..............Yeah Nugent is quite the guy for sure. Still like to meet Nuge, Shockey and Waddell.


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

bandman said:


> Nice! Lee and Tiff run a good show, that's for sure.


Whose this Lee you speak of. :lol: :lol:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Thats awesome! I would love to meet someone that i watch on TV.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

the only reason he has a show is because of his hot wife.
he has the most annoying accent, voice, and lack of any personality of anyone on TV.
she shoulda married michael waddell.
yeah im jealous


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have watched the show and she is super hot yes I agree! However it is just another deer hunting show, once you have seen one you have seen them all. The only deer hunting shows I get into anymore is The Truth about hunting!

Congrats on meeting them though! I got to hang out with Larry the Cable guy when he came to Grand Forks for about 10 minutes, he is a really cool guy! I also got to hang out with Fergie at a bar in Grand Forks when the Black Eyed Peas were in town. Now that woman is truley hot!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> I have watched the show and she is super hot yes I agree! However it is just another deer hunting show, once you have seen one you have seen them all.


You have to admit though, a good/intriguing/suspenseful deer hunting show a lot of the times consists of the taking of big mature deer consistently to a good % of the audience which this one most definitely is. Personal preference maybe, but very true more often than not. (Monster bucks, Whitetail Freaks, Realtree Roadtrips, and Gettin' Close are some of the few that stick out to me when I'm going through the guide.) Goes to show these ones are those selling millions of copies I guess.


> I also got to hang out with Fergie at a bar in Grand Forks when the Black Eyed Peas were in town. Now that woman is truley hot!


She didn't wet her pants this time did she? :lol:


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> The only deer hunting shows I get into anymore is The Truth about hunting!


Thats a good show, i mostly like when they bow hunt deer and elk.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

She is purdy and all but she obviously does not know how to wash clothes. Look at the discoloration of Lee's shirt. :wink:

Also I can see your left hand but it appears your right hand is getting a hand full.  Good job!!!!!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

goosehunternd said:


> I really enjoyed there bowfishing episode out of the boat this past season dd:


The episode where tiffany puts the helmet on. It was a funny show with all the fish jumping and hitting them. 

I'm just jealous that she has shot that many big bucks.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'd tap dat!! I wish there were more women into hunting, not just for money. :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

thats a once in a lifetime experience, i hope u tried to cop a feel!!!!! dd:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Being excited enough to post about who you ran into at the airport!!! Must be the thrill of a lifetime. Honestly any Tom, Dick and Harry has a hunting show now. I've seen there show and she is a typical dumb blonde. Shes ok looking but not that great honestly!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> She is purdy and all but she obviously does not know how to wash clothes. Look at the discoloration of Lee's shirt. :wink:
> 
> Also I can see your left hand but it appears your right hand is getting a hand full.  Good job!!!!!!


I agree... purrrrdddyyyyy. She has such a nice set of ... eyes.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Iowafowler I would like to see some of the smoking hot boomblodies that you are dating. You must dip right out into Play Boys stock. Cause around here she would be a keeper! Maybe even a mounter!! :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Iowafowler I would like to see some of the smoking hot boomblodies that you are dating. You must dip right out into Play Boys stock. Cause around here she would be a keeper! Maybe even a mounter!! :beer:


Definataley a mounter. dd:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

You guys just make it seem like she is the hottest chick alive. I agree she is hot but I've been around plenty more that are hotter.

Its not all about looks, she must be able to cook and clean and all that good stuff to. I'm no longer dating as I found the woman of my dreams 10 years ago and married her at the ripe young age of 20. 9 yrs of marriage will make you realize that chicks like these, while looking good have little to offer on the domesticated side of life. Not all of them but most that I have known.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

IOWAFOWLER said:


> You guys just make it seem like she is the hottest chick alive. I agree she is hot but I've been around plenty more that are hotter.
> 
> Its not all about looks, she must be able to cook and clean and all that good stuff to. I'm no longer dating as I found the woman of my dreams 10 years ago and married her at the ripe young age of 20. 9 yrs of marriage will make you realize that chicks like these, while looking good have little to offer on the domesticated side of life. Not all of them but most that I have known.


You just gotta find one with all those qualities and have the best of all worlds 

How do we know she can't cook? I can have the kids do chores!  j/k

I think they are all talking a little tongue in cheek here... no need to get too wrapped up into these comments.

Heck half the guys here would jump at the chance to find that kind of girl if they could. Don't let them fool you...


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

IOWAFOWLER said:


> I've been around plenty more that are hotter.


_Shocks.......pegs........lucky. _ That, for some reason, sounded like Napolean Dynamite to me. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

IOWAFOWLER said:


> Its not all about looks, she must be able to cook and clean and all that good stuff to. .


Like I said she obviously does not know how to do laundry.

But honestly I think I met her before at a booth and she was as sweet, genuine, well mannerred as you could ask for. Seemed nothing fake about her and she was able to have a great conversation. Not 100% it was her but pretty sure.

I think I would keep her.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Not getting worked up, I understand where everyone is coming from.

Trust me been there done that. She might be the perfect woman, course then again she might be the devil waiting to spread the earth with evil :evil:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

IOWAFOWLER said:


> Not getting worked up, I understand where everyone is coming from.
> 
> Trust me been there done that. She might be the perfect woman, course then again she might be the devil waiting to spread the earth with evil :evil:


I just got my wife a Delta Waterfowl camo/pink hat that she was craving. 
http://commerce.bayou.com/deltastore/in ... etail&p=86

I think I'll keep her


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

IOWAFOWLER said:


> waiting to spread the earth with evil :evil:


she can spread whatever she wants around me!!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

shhhh.... the big one is coming!!! :lol:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

RYAN my wife has the same hat, she actually helps work the banquets for our local chapter. Thank god she does because no one else wants too.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Off the subject, but IOWAFOWLER do you know a guy named Ken who lives in Iowa City and guides for snow geese?


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Possibly, I don't know him but have talked with him.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Holy geez fellas. :splat: 
There is this beautiful land not so far away where most the ladies I have hunted with are stunning, smart, fun, LOVE the hunt, and cook mighty fine too!! No television show necessary!! Its called CANADA!! :beer: 
But, eh, let the cute little blonde distract you, while this homely, redhead heads out to drop some big brown tasty animals and scrumptious little birdies!!! :justanangel: 
CHEERS!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I love redheads...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

buckseye said:


> I love redheads...


:rollin:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

I like two legged white tail, but, it often overlaps my other hunting seasons!!! And I like eating big game....um nevermind!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You are my sunshine my only sunshine :bowdown: :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Alright folks...bucket of water thrown in here...this is a kids program!

 You two should PM...or move it to the Bait Pile in the members forum to really let it out!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Eh just kidding around. A little sarcasm is all!! :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haha we know that.. i hope you stick around and share the female side of hunting with us.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

DodgeLynn said:


> Eh just kidding around. A little sarcasm is all!! :roll:


yup...just having fun today!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Eh no worries fellas. Comraderie is part of the fun right. I've never been on one of these sites and just joined in because I saw some pretty good advice and some rather comical opinions. Some things are a bit different up here in Canada but it seems the basic hunting tips can be applied most anywhere. I'm sure one of these days I will find my self hunting something in North Dakota, just for a change of scenery. As far as the female side of it, I don't know, just have the drive to hunt running in my veins I guess. Never really thought I was offering a female persective just participating as a fellow hunter. :thumb: Thanks guys, have to get back to working and stop thinking about hunting stuff! Our goose season is only days away and the anticipation is killing me!!! This time next week me and my boy, Ruger, will be roasting a nice fresh Canadian Goose!!! WOOHOO 
:run:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> As far as the female side of it, I don't know, just have the drive to hunt running in my veins I guess. Never really thought I was offering a female perspective just participating as a fellow hunter.


Once a woman always a woman.. I hope!! No disrespect intended, just have never hunted with a female that wasn't feminine in many ways. Just as tough and great shooters but still represent the female side of life. I'm old school and like treating women special.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Good to hear. And it should be true that we act like ladies and fine woman if we wish to be treated that way. Respect goes both ways eh! When I first started getting into hunting and fishing 
I ran into a lot of boys who tested me every step of the way and teased me because I wouldn't be just like the boys, many of them didn't think I belonged out there. Of course I will always be a lady, but I am an outdoorsman first!! I love every aspect of it. The trials and tribulations, the beauty, the thrill of the hunt and the hard work that follows. You know what, I truly enjoy when the men act like men(not boys), the ladies actually act like ladies(not skanks or twits) and all the rewards of a good hunt are shared over a fine meal of wild game and some cold beers. Lots of joking and jibing along the way, Can't get better than that eh!! :beer: 
Have a good long weekend, I am done work for the day and heading out to Lake Erie to build a duck blind! Got to go Sir Buckseye!! The great lakes await!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

gotta love them Redheads!!!! :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

...and Bluebills, and cans, and pintails. hehehe
:rollin: 
Knockin down birds only two days away!!! Yahoo!!!


----------

